# Best antivirus



## Freeman (Mar 23, 2010)

I have spent long time in reading comparatives and testing protection programs!, I have arrived at the conclusion that you can't get an optimal protection without installing two progams in same time!

I think that Avira+Spybot offer you the optimal protection. Avira personal is the best free antivirus , premium is better in some options and spybot is a complementary protection.


----------



## sarahgop (Mar 25, 2010)

i use avast  for  free.


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 25, 2010)

I use Macafee and Malwarebytes.


----------



## Douger (Mar 25, 2010)

Linux/Debian. non us kernel.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Mar 25, 2010)

sarahgop said:


> i use avast  for  free.



I hate virus and wish that anyone that makes them would get the electric chair for crimes against humanity.


----------



## uscitizen (Mar 25, 2010)

Matthew said:


> sarahgop said:
> 
> 
> > i use avast  for  free.
> ...



Not a lethal dose, just a painful one for about 60 years.

while being forced to watch videos of Rush and Coulter having sex.


----------



## blu (Mar 26, 2010)

linux


----------



## Flopper (Mar 26, 2010)

Norton 360 V4 and Malwarebytes


----------



## williamslewis (Apr 29, 2010)

I used Norton, NOD32, AVG and AVAST and from these for me AVAST is the best antivirus


----------



## California Girl (Apr 29, 2010)

What's anti-virus software?


----------



## JBeukema (Apr 29, 2010)

Stop looking at porn

Even on the internet, Freeman's lust for meaningless sex keeps getting him infected


----------



## Ringel05 (Apr 29, 2010)

Use this twice a year and you should be fine.


----------



## eddieck (Jan 4, 2011)

Heloo, The best AntiVirus is: 
ZenOK Free Antivirus (i use this) this is ethe best anti virus. u can download tham from website, no pay nothing.  This is very easy to install...Than AVG, avast., bit defender is fucked in head, norton:i dont tryed it. so good luck whit ZenOK


----------



## Ropey (Jan 4, 2011)

Freeman said:


> I think



I put forward that this is the beginning of your problems...


----------



## midcan5 (Jan 4, 2011)

I use none?  Hate the crap, they are viruses imo.  I do now and then run windows defender and ad-aware, never find anything.  Win 7 is big improvement. If you use common sense and don't open unknown stuff you should be fine. But I will admit I have fixed many, many PCs from neighbors and friends that are all messed up. Just amazes me how people can screw up their PC. One final suggestion don't use IE, use Firefox or Chrome. Ubuntu seems safe too.


----------



## Talismen (Jan 4, 2011)

Kaspersky


----------



## Kat (Jan 4, 2011)

midcan5 said:


> I use none?  Hate the crap, they are viruses imo.  I do now and then run windows defender and ad-aware, never find anything.  Win 7 is big improvement. If you use common sense and don't open unknown stuff you should be fine. But I will admit I have fixed many, many PCs from neighbors and friends that are all messed up. Just amazes me how people can screw up their PC. One final suggestion don't use IE, use Firefox or Chrome. Ubuntu seems safe too.



While I do get what you are saying, viruses can still slip in unexpectedly. Most non-evasive I have ever used, and use is Avast! I never even know it is there.

Love W7 btw!


----------



## jimmytazz (Jan 25, 2011)

I use *Rising Antivirus* , three in one antivirus, antispy and secure Firewall too..


----------



## johncenas (May 31, 2011)

For the computer,there are many anti viruses are available like norton, kasper sky, Avira, Avast, AVG, Escan, Quick heal and many more. But I like two antivirus most norton and Avast. Using one of them, we can keep our computer clean and virus free.


----------



## Ringel05 (May 31, 2011)

johncenas said:


> For the computer,there are many anti viruses are available like norton, kasper sky, Avira, Avast, AVG, Escan, Quick heal and many more. But I like two antivirus most norton and Avast. Using one of them, we can keep our computer clean and virus free.



Are you advertising?


----------



## dimfry (Jun 13, 2011)

I like Quick Heal than any other antivirus. Its protection is the best.


----------



## waltky (Jun 14, 2011)

mid wrote: _Ubuntu seems safe too._

Is the way to go if ya have broadband.


----------

